# AQHA show but...



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Honestly, this sounds like a hole in his training and I'd consider consulting a trainer.

That said, for short term--I think it's up to you.
You've said that the paste works for you, and keeps him focused. If you think the pros of administering two days worth of it outweigh the cons, then go for it. If you have apprehensions, then don't.

Is going just one day an option? That may be a happy middle ground.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am working with a trainer, and he is aware my horse is like this. I haven't yet brought up this AQHA show to him yet (because we haven't decided if we're going for sure). I just don't see how it could be a hole in his training. When I got him 4 years ago I couldn't lead him anywhere by himself, it was so bad. I couldn't ride him by himself in our arena without him calling to the others. Since our first show in 2012 he has been buddy sour. It's the one aspect that hasn't gotten better with time and training. I know a good portion of it is just the way he is. He's the type that tends to get insecure in certain situations without other horses. He's gotten a ton better overall but showing is still a problem, and I don't see it improving anytime soon.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

howrsegirl123 said:


> My horse does not show well at all when he's with another horse- all he wants to do is focus on where his buddy is. * * * I've since discovered (with the help of my trainer) SmartPak's calming paste. I used it once on him last year at a local show * * *. I used it again on a show I recently went to and it worked but by our last class it had worn off and he didn't show well, fought me the whole way, looked and called for his buddy, etc.


Technically any substance used to affect the horse's performance/appearance is prohibited by the AQHA (Rule VIO300 & VIO 401.2). While the calming paste is routinely used and probably won't show up in tests, it is still against the rules as it is being used to alter the horse's performance and if the show management knows a person has administered it, they could choose to enforce the rules. Just so you know. You can, of course, do what you will.

I agree with Zexious, that this is a training issue. That your horse has not gotten better with the training you/your trainer has done with him, just tells me that you probably need to try something different.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SmartCalm and SmartCalm Ultra are legal for AQHA shows. You can pull the drugs and check but I'm just about positive they are legal. 

I don't know that the way your horse behaves when his friend is with him is holes in his training. I have one that can be just plain rotten when his barn buddies are with him at shows. I had gotten to where I refused to take him to a show unless he was by himself but twice now I've hauled two of mine out together and have had success. We figured out that keep them apart is key. We don't stand around together between classes and we don't warm up together. If we are in the same ring then one stays on one end and the other stays on the other. There is a small fight here and there but for the most part it works out.

He needs to learn to get over it. I agree an AQHA show would be an expensive place to school him out of it... but it would be fun to go to....


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> SmartCalm and SmartCalm Ultra are legal for AQHA shows. You can pull the drugs and check but I'm just about positive they are legal.


Per Rule VIO300:


> No person shall cause to be administered internally or externally to a horse, either before or during an approved event, _*any*_ medication, drug, or _*substance*_ _*which could affect its performance*_ or appearance at that event, _*except for those conditionally permitted therapeutic medications, the use of which is specifically provided for in the therapeutic medication addendum*_ and not otherwise prohibited by governmental regulations.


So this rule states that no substance that alters performance can be given to a horse before an approved show, except "conditionally permitted therapeutic medications". The rules thoroughly discuss what are conditionally permitted therapeutic medications (which have to be vet approved/administered per the rules). 

If you think these supplements are not substances that alter performance or are conditionally permitted therapeutic medications, well, I can't change that and, of course, you are free to do what you will. But is show management may think differently if they know they have been administered. Of course, they usually don't and people don't usually tell them, so there you are.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Well Mare Magic does a charm too...and I guess that is not technically a medication. 
I have had a similar experience with 2 horses I ride. They are best friends. They have been together since yearlings and are eighteen now. We don't have the facilities to separate them and break their attachment and honestly none of us would have the heart to do it I think. So our tactic at shows is to keep them close. If one is being ridden in a class the other has to be hanging out right by the fence within seeing distance. By the end of the last show weekend we were able to separate them entirely (left the mare napping with my mother in a lawn chair :icon_rolleyes: ) We had no issues with calling etc. While it is a bit cumbersome for the person you show with It's the only method we've tried that has worked.

On the mare magic: Basically it is just red raspberry leaves. You can get them in the bulk food section of your local grocery because women use them for womanly nerves. Works great on geldings as well. Last show we ended up taking the green TB who was lame till the morning of the show- hadn't been ridden in two weeks and tripled the dose and administered it to him three times a day. He was a much pleasanter (and safer) individual. We were a little nervous about taking the hot mess who hadn't had a good run around in a awhile- but we only got eliminated once for being unsafe- so that's a win in my book


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not condoning the use of anything. People feed magnesium and vitamins to their horses daily.

5,000 mg of magnesium, 550 mg of vitamin B1 & 2,000 mg B8


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I did not mean for my last post to sound like it was directed only at you, Farmpony. My use of "you" was the "royal we" ... meant generally as to everyone. Sorry if it was worded inadequately to make you feel otherwise.

I don't think that people who regularly supplement with vitamins and minerals would be violating the rule since they are doing it regularly as a dietary plan (and usually in minimal doses) and not with the intent to alter their horses performance for a particular show. I think those that supplement with vitamins and minerals (like with mega doses or a much larger dose then they would regularly feed in the horse's everyday diet) just before a particular show to "calm" their horse are technically violating the rule. Others, of course, are free to disagree.

However, as stated, dosing before a show with vitamins/minerals is something that is regularly done for the purpose of altering their horse's performance (however minor) but is not something that is usually looked for or enforced. But for those that do that, they should be aware that show management might and could enforce that rule if they found out. I doubt it, but it does give people something to think about.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

OP--My post was not to suggest that you're an incompetent rider or whatever. I'm sure the work as a whole you've done with your horse has been positive. 
But, a horse not paying attention, ignoring your cues, calling to his buddies is disrespectful and definitely a hole in their training. Regardless of the situation, he should be focusing on you.

Best of luck at the show, should you decide to attend!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm with farmpony, they are legal, as far as I know and have been told


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree that he should be focusing on me, and yeah, I find it disrespectful. I just don't know how to make it better. I've tried everything over the past 3 years with no luck-keeping them close, keeping them separated, working him very hard in warmup, showing in more classes, going to any shows I could find. Honestly, I'm just tired of it.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

OP you say he does well when taken by himself. Why don't you do that. What if your friend or trailer partner were to find another way to get to the show? Does it make a difference if you meet your friend at the show and the horses don't share a trailer?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Kay Armstrong said:


> OP you say he does well when taken by himself. Why don't you do that. What if your friend or trailer partner were to find another way to get to the show? Does it make a difference if you meet your friend at the show and the horses don't share a trailer?


That would definitely make a difference, as long as he doesn't trailer with another horse and see them all the time he's fine. If he knows he's alone he doesn't act silly. But I'd be going with my parents and sister, and our horses live together. There's really no way we could travel separate. Unless she decides not to bring her mare, I'm stuck.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I showed him in his first AQHA show back in January. It was in my hometown. It was just my horse and my trainer came along to. I was actually very surprised with how well my horse did. I thought he might feel the pressure of a bigger show, but he showed probably the best he ever has. We didn't win anything, but I felt like we won because he was such a gentleman. Trainer was pleasantly surprised as well, told me we looked like we fit right in. 

I believe we'd be competitive. I hate that how he acts when other horses come would be the thing holding us back.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My friend and I used to have the same problem with our two horses. They would scream for each other CONSTANTLY so I totally understand the frustration you are having. My horse grew out of it, as did hers. They were tied on opposite sides of the trailer and kept separate most of the day. As my horse got more experience with the show scene, he became more focused on the work aspect instead of the other horse. I would spend most of my show day riding in the warm-up, sitting on him next to friends talking, or grazing him. If he would start acting up, he would get to move around, do circles, back up, anything to get his mind back on me.

My personal advice is this:
Before this AQHA show, bring him to a small local show. Don't focus on winning anything, just focus on keeping him quiet and focused. I would either keep him in and out of the warmup all day, or show him in as many classes as possible. If he thinks he needs to call to the other horse and worry, put a halter on him and do groundwork. Work him harder. When he stops worrying, let him relax.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I take him to many small shows. Nothing has helped


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I take him to many small shows. Nothing has helped


Well, what do YOU do at these shows to get him to focus on you?


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

KylieHuitema said:


> Well, what do YOU do at these shows to get him to focus on you?


I can remember several shows vividly where my whole attention was spent on getting him to relax and focus, I didn't even care about the classes. I tried everything from making him work harder (circles, moving his hips/forehand around, lots of trotting, backing, lots of direction changes) to letting him stand and relax to keep walking him back and forth down a long stretch somewhere to keeping him next to his friend to keeping him out of sight of his friend. He always looks for her (sister's mare, and before this mare he went with another gelding), and when he finds her his eyes lock on her. When he stands tied at the trailer and she's not there he fidgets and screams. He's just not himself. By that I mean he's usually so calm and cool and it honestly surprises me how much he can change like that. And it's never gotten better with time. I always used to think he'd get better with every show I went to but every time we start all over again.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know I'm not going to be able to fix him between now and September 19. I just wish I could make up my mind whether to show him or not.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I know I'm not going to be able to fix him between now and September 19. I just wish I could make up my mind whether to show him or not.


Well if that's what you want an answer to, I personally wouldn't if it is a more expensive show. It wouldn't be worth spending the money to me just to have my horse act stupid the entire time. 

You say you have a trainer, what does (s)he say to do when he begins acting up? 

Every horse I have ridden that is buddy sour requires different things to become focused on me. My stepdad's horse needs a couple good bumps on his mouth. My horse needs lateral work and to be separated for a while. The horse I have been working with gets driven forward. All horses are different. You'll have to spend the time figuring out what works for your horse so you can go and have fun showing, while being able to do well.

Best of luck.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

can you test at home or in a simulated situation how attached they are? Find out how long the invisible line is between them? Sometimes you can just keep them close at a horse show. Even if they are not in the same class one can be waiting for the other 'in the wings' so to speak.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have you ever tried ear plugs? That, and Vicks in his nose to cut the smell are my suggestions. 

I hope you go to that show and win!!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

So, turns out my sister will be going to a ranch show two weeks before and not the AQHA one so I'll get to go myself. Yay!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Yay~ Have fun!


----------

